# E poi...



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

...succede che è notte fonda.
Dormo. Finalmente come le persone normali. Mi sento meglio. Molto meglio. mangio. Acquisto peso ancora niente febbre improvvisa.

Dormivo. Dormivamo.
Sono andata a letto da sola ieri sera, Mattia era con i suoi amici. Non l'ho sentito rientrare.
Ma. Un suono strano. Poi ancora un altro suono. 
Ho aperto gli occhi. Rincoglionita. Non capivo. Ho guardato Mattia. Seduto sul letto. Occhi fuori dalla testa.
A fatica ho tentato di collegare le sinapsi.- Mattia...tutto bene? Che c'è?-
Respirava affannoso. Ho pensato. Una botta di allergia. Un incubo..
-Tu stai bene?- mi ha chiesto cercando l'acqua.
-Si certo. Io si. Ma che è successo?-
-Ho avuto un incubo...-
-Minchia brutto davvero...-
-Si...vuoi saperlo?-
-Dimmi...-
-Ho sognato che morivi perchè il  pap test di lunedi era andato male.-










Comunico ufficialmente che mi ha fatto venire una leggera ansia.
Che spero  passi magicamente lunedi alle 11 quando ritirerò il tutto. E nel frattempo.Con mattia. Mi sto incazzando più di quanto probabilmente dovrei.

Perchè è fatto così. E non cambierà. Quindi. Da lunedi in poi. Qualsiasi cosa io debba fare per la salute. 
Lui è fuori.
In compenso. Se gli esami vanno male. Ho deciso di seguire il consiglio di Min e anche di Leda ai tempi.

Chiamo mio padre.
Almeno pensa lui a tutto.
Mattia compreso ( e papà...non è Tebe. No no. Cazzi suoi)



E vaffanculo.


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

Che ansia....:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4799 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ansia....:unhappy:


Non dirlo a me...e ciligena sulla torta stamattina è andato a trovare in ospedale un suo collega che ha la sorella ricoverata li. Mi ha appena chiamata dicendo che praticamente lo hanno sbattuto fuori perchè, COME AL SOLITO, è riuscito a fare andare in paranoia TUTTI i ricoverati della stanza.


Insopportabile. E oggi è solo sabato. E la sua ansia aumenterà. E mi aspetta un week end di litigate  perchè da adesso in poi vale tutto. E tutto gli farà partire l'embolo facendolo diventare "cattivo"

Credo che farò un week end a cannarmi come una bestia


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2012)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4800 ha detto:
			
		

> Non dirlo a me...e ciligena sulla torta stamattina è andato a trovare in ospedale un suo collega che ha la sorella ricoverata li. Mi ha appena chiamata dicendo che praticamente lo hanno sbattuto fuori perchè, COME AL SOLITO, è riuscito a fare andare in paranoia TUTTI i ricoverati della stanza.
> 
> 
> Insopportabile. E oggi è solo sabato. E la sua ansia aumenterà. E mi aspetta un week end di litigate  perchè da adesso in poi vale tutto. E tutto gli farà partire l'embolo facendolo diventare "cattivo"
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Che tipo Mattia!!
Che coppia che siete! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## erab (28 Luglio 2012)

E' utile come un congelatore in antartide.

Non puoi piazzarlo in un ricovero per animali finché non hai finito gli esami? ce
ne sono di molto carini


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4803 ha detto:
			
		

> *E' utile come un congelatore in antartide.
> *
> Non puoi piazzarlo in un ricovero per animali finché non hai finito gli esami? ce
> ne sono di molto carini


non solo. Ma è pure dannoso come il buco nell'ozono in antartide. Perchè farmi venire l'ansia non è cosa facile. E pensa che è migliorato. Perchè prima sosteneva pure che il suo comportamento, aiutasse in quanto mostrava empatia. 

Niente ricovero per animali, ho un idea migliore. Adesso lo trascino in un incubo. Appena arriva a casa comincerò a parlare di testamento biologico, gli ricorderò che sono iscritta ai donatori di organi, che voglio un funerale laico, che dovrà avvertire  quelli del forno crematorio, che dobbiamo anche occuparci di trovare l'albergo in svizzera nel caso fossi ormai inoperabile e voglo morire quando lo decido io, mica quando lo decide il cancro.
Umorismo tebano nerissimo in sostanza. Come il principio della medicina omeopatica.
Faccio uguale. 
Scommettiamo che non regge e si auto reclude a casa dai suoi lasciandomi qui tra i miei fiori, i miei gatti e a cannarmi come se fossi in giamaica per tutto l week?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2012)

ci sono bambini che si autocensurano per non fare preoccupare mamma o papà: bambini.
l'egoismo di questo finto buono è mostuoso e inaccettabile.
per fortuna gli esami andranno bene


----------



## Tebe (28 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4805 ha detto:
			
		

> ci sono bambini che si autocensurano per non fare preoccupare mamma o papà: bambini.
> l'egoismo di questo finto buono è mostuoso e inaccettabile.
> per fortuna gli esami andranno bene



......hem....:scared:....io....si si. Gli esami andranno benissimo, anche perchè se no, dopo avere ucciso mattia, mi dovete succhiare voi sul forum...cazzi vostri.

vabbè. vado, ti passo a prendere per un caffè?
Sono con la moto


----------



## gas (28 Luglio 2012)

poteva evitarsela


----------



## Simy (28 Luglio 2012)

Mattia ma vai a cagare!


----------



## Disaule (29 Luglio 2012)

Dalle mie parti dicono che sognando la morte di qualcuno gli allunghi la vita


pertanto


GRAZIE MATTIA!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4804 ha detto:
			
		

> non solo. Ma è pure dannoso come il buco nell'ozono in antartide. Perchè farmi venire l'ansia non è cosa facile. E pensa che è migliorato. Perchè prima sosteneva pure che il suo comportamento, aiutasse in quanto mostrava empatia.
> 
> *Niente ricovero per animali, ho un idea migliore. Adesso lo trascino in un incubo. Appena arriva a casa comincerò a parlare di testamento biologico, gli ricorderò che sono iscritta ai donatori di organi, che voglio un funerale laico, che dovrà avvertire  quelli del forno crematorio, che dobbiamo anche occuparci di trovare l'albergo in svizzera nel caso fossi ormai inoperabile e voglo morire quando lo decido io, mica quando lo decide il cancro*.
> Umorismo tebano nerissimo in sostanza. Come il principio della medicina omeopatica.
> ...


Se tu lo facessi con mio padre.. si metterebbe a convincerti della necessità del funerale cristiano, ma per il resto ti starebbe addosso come un avvoltoio.
Lui adora i malati. Assume un'aria da funerale come se tu fossi già trapassata, ti palpa anche svegliandoti se dormi, ti rimbocca le coperte anche in agosto.
Se tu gli parlassi di queste cose, sotto sotto gongolerebbe. 
Quando mia madre si è operata -una cavolata da day hospital, ho capito molto dopo- mi ha tenuta a pregare rosari fino a notte fonda, io ragazzina terrorizzata perchè ormai ero convinta che mia madre stesse morendo.
Mio padre è pazzo.
Ah, sì, si incazza se non vai dai dottori che dice lui, e si mette a parlare sottovoce coi suddetti dottori come se tu non ci fossi.
Quando un nostro familiare era molto malato, voleva fare riunioni di famiglia per "decidere cosa fare se fosse morto".
Mio padre ha GROSSI problemi.

Ma cmq porta all'estremo un modo di esternare la vicinanza in caso di malattia che non so se sia tipica del sud, ma che ho visto spesso nella sua famiglia.
Tutta la famiglia si riunisce, la malattia è condivisa, vissuta assieme, esternata, gridata, toccata.

Penso dal profondo del cuore, con tutte le mie forze, che chi è "sotto" abbia il dannatissimo diritto di decidere come preferisce che si affronti la cosa, quindi Mattia in questo caso ha il mio pollice verso.
Ma capisco che se lui è così, vada fuori di testa a sentire da una parte il suo sangue e stomaco voler fare "famiglia nella malattia" tutto da solo, e dall'altra parte cervello e cuore che cercano di seguire te.

E poi, ha paura, una paura fottuta. Tu sei l'alfa, e lui uggiola spaurito.
Ripeto, NON lo giustifico. 

Mi chiedo se però non sia gestibile, oltre che con l'umorismo nero tebano (ti racconterò quello della mia famiglia) con "contentini" che tenendolo occupato lo rassicurino. Non per rassicurare lui in sè e per sè, ma per dare tranquillità a te.


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt4813 ha detto:
			
		

> Se tu lo facessi con mio padre.. si metterebbe a convincerti della necessità del funerale cristiano, ma per il resto ti starebbe addosso come un avvoltoio.
> Lui adora i malati. Assume un'aria da funerale come se tu fossi già trapassata, ti palpa anche svegliandoti se dormi, ti rimbocca le coperte anche in agosto.
> Se tu gli parlassi di queste cose, sotto sotto gongolerebbe.
> Quando mia madre si è operata -una cavolata da day hospital, ho capito molto dopo- mi ha tenuta a pregare rosari fino a notte fonda, io ragazzina terrorizzata perchè ormai ero convinta che mia madre stesse morendo.
> ...


non so se ridere o piangere (in senso lato) perchè...hai descritto anche la famiglia di mattia. E i miei suoceri con tutta la loro famiglia nelle malattie.


Brivido e raccapriccio....
:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4814 ha detto:
			
		

> non so se ridere o piangere (in senso lato) perchè...hai descritto anche la famiglia di mattia. E i miei suoceri con tutta la loro famiglia nelle malattie.
> 
> 
> Brivido e raccapriccio....
> :singleeye:


Cmq ti capisco.
Quando ho perso il mio piccolo, a mio padre non l'ho detto, non lo volevo tutto compunto e sofferente al capezzale -se uno è malato e mio padre è lì vicino, può stare anche seduto, ma ti senti subito a un capezzale-

Ma con un compagno è difficile escluderlo e basta...


----------

